# Natural Progesterone Cream, when to stop?



## MunchiesMom (Apr 10, 2010)

My MW suggested I try a NPC to help Why some dryness and.libido issues I'm having. I've never had my levels tested so I don't have confirmed low progesterone levels. I understand it's safe to use while BF and through out pregnancy, and rfrom reading on MDC I see that you should only use it on cycle days after ovulation till AF when TTC.

So my question is, should I keep using it while TT if I dont have confirmed low levels and don't have a short LP? I think is Peter not to use it, because I'm scare I'll forget a dose and increase.my chance for miscarriage. I'm not cry good at remembering it.daily and forget at least once a week.

Is it important to take it twice a day or is once a day enough?

Has anyone on NPC had any undesirable side effects, like increased facial hair?

TIA!!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I used it because I was losing pregnancies and both of my midwives stressed that I should not use it after 12 to 13 weeks pregnant because it can cause developmental abnormalities to the baby's developing sex organs. It's also stated in my copy of Medicine of the Mother and Fetus, so I was able to confirm it. I think you can take it any other time, just not after that point in pregnancy.


----------

